# What resorts are in Diamond's Hawaii Collection (2019)?



## bobpark56 (Sep 26, 2019)

Diamond's web page says this:
*"What are the resorts that make up the Diamond Resorts Hawaii Collection?*
Ka’anapali Beach Club, The Point at Poipu, Polo Towers Villas and Sedona Summit Resort. These resorts comprise your Home Collection."
The sales rep said there were several other resorts in the Hawaii Collection. What are they?
...And why is it impossible to find a list of Hawaii Collection resorts on TUG? I have tried several searches...without success.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bill4728 said:


> Here is the current setup:  2013
> 
> *DRI U.S. Collection:*
> 
> ...


This is what they said in 2013


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 26, 2019)

Also Modern Honolulu.


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 26, 2019)

bobpark56 said:


> Diamond's web page says this:
> *"What are the resorts that make up the Diamond Resorts Hawaii Collection?*
> Ka’anapali Beach Club, The Point at Poipu, Polo Towers Villas and Sedona Summit Resort. These resorts comprise your Home Collection."
> The sales rep said there were several other resorts in the Hawaii Collection. What are they?



If you mean what resorts are owned by the trust fund, then the following list is it. The last four resorts are there because the HI collection now owns points in the Calif. collection and has use rights to their resorts.

Hawaii Collection
Sedona Summit Resort   Sedona, AZ
Palm Canyon Resort and Spa   Palm Springs, CA
Ka’anapali Beach Club   Maui, HI
The Point at Poipu, Koloa   Kauai, HI
Cancun Resort   Las Vegas, NV
Polo Towers Villas   Las Vegas, NV
Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa   Brian Head, UT

Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort   South Lake Tahoe, CA
Tahoe Beach and Ski Club   South Lake Tahoe, CA
San Luis Bay Inn   Avila Beach, CA
Polo Towers Suite   Las Vegas, NV


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 27, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> The last four resorts are there because the HI collection now owns points in the Calif. collection and has use rights to their resorts.



An editorial correction.  The last four resorts are there because Diamond ran out of inventory to sell from the Hawaii resorts.  So they put developer-controlled inventory from some mainland resorts into the Hawaii Collection to create more points inventory in the Hawaii Collection for them to sell.


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 27, 2019)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> An editorial correction.  The last four resorts are there because Diamond ran out of inventory to sell from the Hawaii resorts.  So they put developer-controlled inventory from some mainland resorts into the Hawaii Collection to create more points inventory in the Hawaii Collection for them to sell.



Is that also true for Cancun Resort Las Vegas, Cedar Breaks Lodge, Sedona Summit, and Palm Canyon?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 27, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> Is that also true for Cancun Resort Las Vegas, Cedar Breaks Lodge, Sedona Summit, and Palm Canyon?


In my opinion, yes.


----------



## bobpark56 (Sep 27, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Also Modern Honolulu.


Our sales rep says, "Not Yet, but likely to happen."


----------



## bobpark56 (Sep 27, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> If you mean what resorts are owned by the trust fund, then the following list is it. The last four resorts are there because the HI collection now owns points in the Calif. collection and has use rights to their resorts.
> 
> Hawaii Collection
> Sedona Summit Resort   Sedona, AZ
> ...



That sounds right...I think it's what the sales rep told us. I just could not find this in writing, either on TUG or on the Diamond web page.
Are all these resorts available for Hawaii collection early booking...in the 11-13 month window?


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 27, 2019)

I bet once it is converted to Condos it will become part of the Hawaiian Collection so they have more Hawaiian Points to sale.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 27, 2019)

bobpark56 said:


> That sounds right...I think it's what the sales rep told us. I just could not find this in writing, either on TUG or on the Diamond web page.
> Are all these resorts available for Hawaii collection early booking...in the 11-13 month window?


I have never tried early booking for non-Hawaii, but my understanding is yes. But if suddenly a bunch of Hawaii people wanted to book Sedona at 13months, I would not be surprised to have them run out of inventory.


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 30, 2019)

bobpark56 said:


> That sounds right...I think it's what the sales rep told us. I just could not find this in writing, either on TUG or on the Diamond web page.
> Are all these resorts available for Hawaii collection early booking...in the 11-13 month window?



Yes, everything owned by the collection has a 13 month window. There are also two or three affiliates at which Diamond gives Collection members who are platinum or gold club members a 13 month window.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 30, 2019)

If you are platinum there is a 14 month Booking Window for certain resorts in the Hawaiian Collection.


----------

